# Setup Fail: Android OS, "Different account" error msg



## jurban (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got a Hanspree 13.3 tablet running 4.2.2 OS, Stream firmware version 20.4.7.stream-01-6. Tivo App 3.0. (I can't run the latest app because it thinks I've hacked the OS - which is untrue).

It had been working fine for over a year.

I attempted to re-setup the app after it stopped working a few days ago. On step 3 it fails with "Linking the Streaming device". Following the error is the following message: "Tivo stream setup your DVR and Tivo Stream are listed on different tivo accounts. They must be on the same account to stream."

I've also got an iPad connecting to the Stream and it works fine.

I've initiated a Force Service Call from the internal web server of the stream (<ip>:49152/sysinfo) and restarted the Stream. The iPad works fine, but the Hanspree fails.

I suspect something was updated in the latest Stream build that disabled the 3.0 app from functioning. And, the error message is incorrect.

I've also re-installed the 3.0 app and even tried to install the latest version. All failed - with the latest app failing, again, because it thinks my tablet has been hacked.


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, jurban, thanks for posting this!

I've been struggling with the same problem since Sunday. Bogus error claiming my TiVo and TiVo Stream are on separate accounts. (Untrue.)

Updated detail:


JellyBean 4.2.1 tablet streams OK now. (Temporarily thwarted by needless de-authorize / re-authorize of TiVo Stream from account.) Runs latest version of app, 3.1.0-841080.

Lollipop 5.1 tablet (Dell Venue 7840) has run TiVo stream 3.0 for over a year (publisher's Kitkat 4.4.4 and Lollipop 5.0 / 5.1 pushes).

But when TiVo released v.3.1.0-841080 last fall, streaming failed with:​
_Problem Streaming
Streaming is not supported on your device.
Error Code:E=54 V=-1_​
The Lollipop 5.1 still supported TiVo Stream. Just not version 3.1. It continued to support TiVo Classic and my rollback to v.3.0.0.799276. _Until last Sunday._​
Recent actions taken:

reinstalled TiVo 3.1 again and it completes setup - but _ it won't stream _(same Error Code).
repeatedly reinstalled TiVo Classic and TiVo 3.0.0.799276 - but _neither version will finish setup._ Classic fails with the bogus error claiming my TiVo and TiVo Stream are on separate accounts (untrue), and TiVo 3.0.0.799276 says it can't complete setup.
rerun Make Service Call. Swapped out Ethernet cables. Called TiVo support Monday but generic advice only: "network error; give it 48 to 72 hours to resolve."

Confirmed good hardware, accounts, authorization, network - and the older tablet still supports TiVo Stream. Stream device still shows steady white light, can remotely reboot using the app. Devices are on Cat6 cable on 1 GB local network, and ISP serves up 40/20 Mbps.

It's been streaming robustly for 18 months, till it failed Sunday and gives this false error about TiVo and TiVo Stream being on separate accounts.


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Ah: I found why Dell Venue 7840 Android _(running on Intel)_ cannot support TiVo 3.1: that release doesn't support Intel based Androids. (Too bad - I genuinely love my 7840.)

Chip restrictions documented at its PlayStore page:
_Requires Android mobile device running 4.1 or above with a non-Intel or AMD chipset_​
However, this Intel Android has supported TiVo Classic and TiVo 3.0 robustly for a year; that should not suddenly fail unless:

an authentication server dependency in TiVo network has changed or failed recently, or
a deliberate change was slipstreamed into authentication support recently (if so: seems punitive).

I'll see if I can engage a higher level support contact at TiVo Support for the Tivo Classic and 3.0 fail.

UPDATE:
Launched TiVo Support call. Great rep, patiently and knowledgeably spent 20 minutes by phone collecting my version info, looking up knowledge articles during the call, very professional. Bottom line, though, was still a pretty serious disappointment: now that versions prior to 3.1 are deprecated, and seeing as my tablet has the advantage of a newer Intel chip for Android (a newer chip which the TiVo app doesn't happen to support): there's not much he was permitted to offer me, after walking me through the standard check-configuration-settings and reboot-all-components type of advice. He did also have me check my Roamio network config to assure we have remote control turned on.

I sympathize with the rep. I told him how I work in IT support and recognize these are legitimate boundaries for what he can offer in terms of support.

My tablet's a newer, high-end model that supported TiVo Stream for a full year, and now: we can't procure TiVo tech support to get past this fail. In fairness, the more I read about Android on Intel, I'm finding the limitation is hardly unique to TiVo, for I'm reading that the new MS Office for Android won't support Android on Intel, either. And yet, from a customer satisfaction perspective:


My TiVo tech support rep was superb, tried to help while still complying within boundaries available to him.
But it's also suspicious that jurban and I both experience this same obscure, back level version fail within hours of one another, using TiVo Streaming versions that have worked beautifully for over a year. Either a TiVo network resource recently failed and hasn't been fixed yet - or - some TiVo product manager deliberately pulled the plug on hosting the only version of TiVo Stream that our non-ARM tablets can support. If we eventually learn it was by design: it makes me far, far less happy as a TiVo customer, and far less interested to recommend TiVo to friends. (Heck, I've already been researching non-TiVo streaming solutions for Android, for my own use.)


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Did you get the 20.5.9 update to TIVO? That's possibly the problem if you did. Unplug the Stream, then restart it, then go into the app and try set up again. It is possible you will need to restart the Stream a second time.


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

tampa8 said:


> Did you get the 20.5.9 update to TIVO? That's possibly the problem if you did. Unplug the Stream, then restart it, then go into the app and try set up again. It is possible you will need to restart the Stream a second time.


Thanks for asking, great question!

I am at 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-846.


----------



## jurban (Oct 25, 2007)

Razzer said:


> Thanks for asking, great question!
> 
> I am at 20.5.6.RC21-USA-6-846.


Thanks for all of the hard work getting to this point!

Can you clarify which device has the 20.5.6 version number? 
Form me:
Stream is at 20.4.7 
Romio is 20.5.6.

I've executed the Force Service Call a few times and have re-booted via software and pulling the power multiple times. Thus far nothing is working.

Does an image upgrade require requesting it from Tivo Support?


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

jurban said:


> Thanks for all of the hard work getting to this point!
> 
> Can you clarify which device has the 20.5.6 version number?
> Form me:
> ...


Hi, jurban,

You've described the way my own components and versions match up:
Stream is at 20.4.7 
Roamio is 20.5.6.​
The newer versions of TiVo Stream app (when I can get it to recognize my Stream, this week) support Settings, System Information, Full System Information - which in turn points your web browser to a page where you can click Service, and then click Call Now to request a software refresh to download to your Stream. Alternatively, if you know your local network IP address assigned to your Stream you might try plugging that into your browser to reach that page (just substitute your local network IP of your Stream for the xxx's):

http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:49152/sysinfo​
Of course, none of that makes my Intel based Android model (or your presumably AMD or Intel based model) support the TiVo 3.1 release... nor have my dozens of rescans, reinstalls, cable swaps, and service calls, resurrected the v3.0 release versions which were stable for the past 12+ months, till we both suddenly lost their use.

Workaround: My Samsung Android phone is now my substitute for my Intel based Dell tablet - a new TiVo Stream player in my household, as of yesterday. Smaller screen, lesser audio, less battery life, but in a pinch, it streams my TiVo recordings. Oddly, it sometimes gives me a reduced video quality (which I thought was fixed by replacing the install with the tablet's instance of the TiVo 3.1 apk file: improved, but not 100% reliable).


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Since my last update to the thread: 

Reran Guided Setup (tip from a networking thread). That upgraded Roamio to 20.5.9. _No change._
Tried tip from another networking thread: temporarily disable Video Sharing in one's account, download updates, reboot, then re-enable. _No change._

Streaming is working on my Samsung Android phone, and clunky old Asus JellyBean tablet, and Tivo Online. But not on the Lollipop Dell that supported v3.0 stream for over a year. _("Your DVR and TiVo Stream are listed on different TiVo accounts.")_

Today I phoned TiVo support again, asked for help with TiVo Classic on this Dell Android. *Tremendous* support experience: superb, determined, knowledgeable rep . While we did not resolve problem, he is forwarding detail to next level support. Activity he walked me through:

forced network connection (Roamio), 
uninstall/reinstall of TiVo Classic app on this failing Dell Venue 7840 tablet (that was supporting pre-3.1 for over a year) 
he confirmed my Roamio and Stream are listed on the same account (contradicts setup message about different accounts). 
had me reboot my network
he is forwarding the case to next level up, suggested I recheck after 5 business days if no news. 
he noted my tablet is not explicitly listed as supported, but it was actively supported for over a year and no new rollouts in this time frame should have failed it.

Will let you know of any status change.

UPDATE:
TiVo support did contact me within 5 days as promised. Another great support rep: researched docs, consulted nearby tech peers during the call, but the bottom line was: my Dell Android runs on an Intel chipset - and therefore, while it supported TiVo Stream for over a year: it was never guaranteed to run on that chipset. No escalation, no workaround, available. I thanked the rep, who professionally and cordially provided all support authorized to him, and more.

In my post-incident survey to TiVo corp, I praised the rep's responsiveness - but politely scolded TiVo for excluding this _significant_ market, Intel-based Androids: scores of millions of such units are in consumers' hands now, and most Android apps (about 95%) do support that chipset - placing TiVo Stream in the minority, an incompatible app.


----------

